# VDSL, VDSL2 Providers > Vodafone VDSL >  ZXHN H267A και snmp;

## Braveheart1980

Θέλω να κάνω monitor το τοπικό μου traffic με mrtg/ntop κλπ.
Υπάρχει τρόπος με το vdsl router της voda (ZXHN H267A ) για snmp ή κάτι παρεμφερές;

----------


## jimpapi

Πρέπει να το ξεκλειδώσεις πρώτα με το ZTE_hack. Μετά να μπεις μέσω telnet στο ρούτερ και να βρείς τη ρύθμιση που σε ενδιαφέρει. Μετά εύκολα την αλλάζεις και φυσικά στο τέλος σώζεις το DB.
Οδηγίες και πρόγραμμα εδώ: http://www.easybytez.com/qchbeh84rop3

----------

